# Copper Kits



## JBCustomPens (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,


At CSUSA, they have the Copper Jr. Retro on closeout. 

Anyways, I was thinking, what woods would go good with that? Any at all?
I've seen amboyna, and the colors blended a bit too much.

What woods would look best with copper?

Thanks.


----------



## gvanweerd (Apr 27, 2010)

In my opinion, Purplehart goes well with copper.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 27, 2010)

This ISN'T an area I feel comfortable with myself. 
I usually look for what others have done that I like.

At least one person, who's opinion I value, commented that this was a good match. FWIW Lace Redwood burl/Copper Cigar
http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/LenSPens#5446366168989838114


----------



## Mark (Apr 27, 2010)

I just did a copper slim with IPE. The customer likes it... It looked good together.
IMHO.


----------



## DRB4381 (Apr 27, 2010)

I did a copper slimline with Padauk that looked very nice together. 

Daryn


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 27, 2010)

KOA.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 27, 2010)

While some of the woods with warm colors like Koa look okay with copper, I think that there are a number of acrylic blanks that look terrific on a copper pen kit.  Just one man's opinion.

Jim Smith


----------



## sefali (Apr 27, 2010)

Go to my site, http://chathampenworks.com/, and search for "copper". You'll see about a dozen examples of what I've done with copper components, and can judge for yourself.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2010)

I think you would be better off with acrylics with copper such as something in the bronze family or you can do some casting such as these.


----------



## DennisM (Apr 28, 2010)

I used a pr blank on a wall street II in copper...


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

A nice matching PR is always nice.  It does not have to be wood.


----------



## fishlux (Apr 28, 2010)

Apple looks great with copper


----------



## jskeen (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a copper Retro in what was labeled as Snakewood, which is usually reddish with bold black markings.  Hank told me that this species of wood can have different names depending on how it is marked, and that this particular piece would probably be called "letterwood" because while it has the pattern, the markings are light instead of black.  I dunno, but it thought it looked cool on the copper kit.  I haven't sold this one because I'm not sure how the copper plating holds up.


----------



## lazyguy (Apr 28, 2010)

Half of all the pens I have ever sold were copper.

Of course 3 out of 6 does not really point to a trend


----------



## broitblat (Apr 28, 2010)

Dyed woods might work well, too.  I'd think a green (dyed) wood would look good (say *that* 10 times fast)

  -Barry


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for responses. I do a lot of acrylic and wood, just trying to think what possibilities in wood would work.


----------



## greggas (Apr 28, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> At CSUSA, they have the Copper Jr. Retro on closeout.
> ...



I was sad to see they are discontinuing the copper Retro ...I love the shape and the copper is unique...well at least I was able to buy 30 for short money.

I have found that real African Blackwood looks great with this kit.  Also, if you are looking non-wood the copper PR blank sold by Ed and Dawn at Exotics looks great with copper....I sold about ten of those alone last year.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Wood for Copper*

I think copper looks great with any of the redish woods like Chakte or African Coralwood or Bloodwood. It was stunning with Amboyna... and looked really cool with a fiddleback maple.   It would probably go very well with many acrylics if you are into turning acrylic.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 28, 2010)

tulip wood looks good to me


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 17, 2010)

You may not care for the shape, but here is a burl with a copper Retro and a swirl copper colored PR
Danged if I can keep these wood names in my head.


----------



## mick (Aug 17, 2010)

Justin, I make hand rolled denim blanks and use the copper hardware with them.....nice color combo! If you want I can rustle up a picture.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 17, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> At CSUSA, they have the Copper Jr. Retro on closeout.
> ...



Not sure what you are seeing, but they are closing out ALL the Jr. Retro!!  Damn it I wanted to try this style too


----------



## MatthewZS (Aug 17, 2010)

*Texas ebony or the like*

I've done a fair number of pens in texas ebony where you get the dark dark coffee brown withe the occasional lighter cream colored streak...... they go swimmingly with copper.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Aug 17, 2010)

Zebrawood looks great with copper hardware, especially if you can get it angle cut.


----------



## sefali (Aug 18, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Not sure what you are seeing, but they are closing out ALL the Jr. Retro!!  Damn it I wanted to try this style too



Not all. A couple rollerball styles still regular.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Aug 18, 2010)

Red Cedar looks pretty good with copper.


----------



## Mark (Aug 18, 2010)

Just did a Copper Jr Retro not too long ago. Exotic Blanks - Golden Dawn matched up very nicely..


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 18, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Not sure what you are seeing, but they are closing out ALL the Jr. Retro!!



I originally posted this in April.


----------



## arioux (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubinga make a nice match with bright copper kits


----------

